# PA/NJ/NY Screen Printers: Meetup for lunch?



## InterStreme (Feb 9, 2008)

Hello Everyone!

Us screen printers should all get together sometime for a lunch. It would be nice to meet some of you and BS about the business.

Good idea or bad??


----------



## tshirtsep (Feb 15, 2007)

Hmmm, how friendly & social can a group of competitors in the same business & area really be with each other?

Maybe it should be in an Octagon where the winner takes the other's clients and copies their designs...


----------



## LaTonya (Sep 1, 2008)

That sound great, but it looks like we all live, all over the world. How can that happen just for lunch.
LaTonya


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

tshirtsep said:


> Hmmm, how friendly & social can a group of competitors in the same business & area really be with each other?
> 
> Maybe it should be in an Octagon where the winner takes the other's clients and copies their designs...


 
Awwww, that's not fair.. lol.. knowing your fellow printers can have a big plus.

For instance, not everyone handles the same level of volume. Larger operations don't have time for smaller orders (usually) and smaller ops are not always able to handle the larger orders.

I've seen printers get together and farm the orders to each other, and work together to grow their customer bases. 

It ain't always dog eat dog... sometimes it's better to work as a "pack"... 

Plus, in the case of a disaster, like a flood or something, some major equipment failure, it's nice to know a buddy in the biz that can help you stay afloat during a hardship.

Saw that happen to someone in Ohio during the terrible flood a few months ago. Other shops helped out so he didn't have to close down entirely.

Besides, who better can understand the stressors and triumphs of the biz than other folks in the biz?

Anyway, I'm not a screen printer, but I vote it's a good idea, and I'd probably go if I did screen. 

 Have a good time if you do get together.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

That is so true Kelly, I know I have gotten help a couple times from another forum member when I was unable to complete an order. Heck we meet every year at the long beach ISS show and its a blast


----------



## OperationSackTap (Nov 13, 2008)

Well are you guys going to the T-shirt festival in 2009?


----------

